# Relatively Inexpensive Thermocouple Reader



## geek with fire (Mar 6, 2008)

I just saw that the company I buy my thermocouples from (ThermoWorks....the makers of ThermaPen) is selling an realatively inexpensive thermocouple reader: the Mini MTC.  It sells for $39 (without the thermocouple, which will run you an additional $25-$70).  More exensive than the oven thermo's we typically use, but much more versitile and accurate than the cheap thermistor type probes used in those oven thermo's.
http://www.thermoworks.com/products/handheld/mtc.html

I use their air-type thermocouple that will pick up the temperature fluctuation of a gnat fart.  Very fast and very accurate: THS-113-041

I also use their SmokeHouse probe.  It is an 8" long probe with a 6' stainless armour enforced lead; built like a tank: THS-113-178
High Temp Probes: http://www.thermoworks.com/products/..._hightemp.html


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 6, 2008)

Gnat fart? 
Great mother of pearl!


----------



## morkdach (Mar 7, 2008)

gnat fart damn i thought if its hot its hot if its not its not


----------



## kookie (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info...Look like some nice equipment......Might have to looking to getting one.......


----------



## cheech (Mar 11, 2008)

not as fast acting but what I do is take T/C wire and twist the ends then weld the tip. For air temperature it works well enough, typically temperatures do not change that quickly except for the occasional gnat fart


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 12, 2008)

Still gonna run ya about $75 with a probe.  Will stick to the Acu-Rite for about $15 with probe.


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep, and I have several of those as well.  About the best bang for the buck.  But since I already have several thermocouples, especially one with an 8" probe, it's nice to have something to read them without having to drag out the laptop (yes, even us Geeks have to unplug from time to time)


----------



## mustangkid (Mar 12, 2008)

I've looked for the "Acu-Rite" thermometer with probe on the internet and I haven't found any close to $15.00.  The least I've found is $25.00 marked special sale from $39.00. Where do you purchase this meat thermometer fo $15.00?


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 12, 2008)

I get mine from Lowes.  They frequently have them for $15.00 on clearance.  I think they are normally $19.00 in the store.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 12, 2008)

got mine at HD-and geek tell me ain't true u have to unplug at times?


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 12, 2008)

If your smoking at 225 and a dozen gnat's fart....what would the temp jump be??? :)


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 12, 2008)

I see them for around $14.99 -$15.99 at most grocery stores in the "kitchen stuff" area.  Also, last time I was in FTW, TX, I picked up another one at "Barbques Galore", just off of S 820 by Mimi's Cafe.

The model #'s I have (both) #00648.

Chaney Instrument Co.
965 S. Wells St
Lake Geneva, WI 53147
(877)-221-1252

Also, Google "acurite bbq thermometors".  Saw them for $16.99 to about $27.99 at several places.


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I work on computers for a living.  I go home and somebody's always got a computer problem for me to fix.  I have a photography business on the side, which requires computers.  So, yea, sometimes a guy has to unplug....I never lasts long though ;->

While I was joking (sorta') about the gnat fart, I do want to know when the temperature changes even the slightest amount.  When using PID loops to control temperatures, you have to keep in mind the concept that there is a delay between an intake adjustment and the actual change in temperature.  If you round off to the nearest 5 degrees or so (which is the same result you get from probes that are not sensative enough), your temperatures will bounce; like in a "bang-bang" type thermostat in an electric oven.  In the grand scheme of things, I suppose it's not a big deal, but...as they say: those that can...do.


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 12, 2008)

Geek, I know it was sort of a joke, but it was funny and I had to add my .02 in....but thinking about gnat's they come mighty big down here near the water (except for the no'seems, which have a nasty byte).


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 12, 2008)

Great! So what you are telling me is, I now need to add a conversion factor in my program to account for Inter-State Gnat farts. Man....this is getting complicated


----------

